# Northwest Trial, WA



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Anyone know what's going on there in Washington?


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, for one thing the sun is shining today!!!!! And they threaten sun tomorrow as well!!

Open callbacks to water blind Sat morn:
2/ Scout - Gonia 
4/Tacker - Hengsteler
5/Fargo - Patopea
6/Cardhu - Gonia
10/Bobby - Gonia
12/Tule - Askew
13/Billie - Gunn
14/Liner - Van De Brake
21/Bam - Niemi
23/Molly - Rawlins
24/Chuck - Patopea
25/Andy - Ruby
28/Eddie - Van De Brake
29/Blitz - Patopea
33/Stanley - Gunn
37/Chip - Gonia
40/Fly - Johnston
41/Abbea - Patopea
42/Shaq - Gonia
48/Dilly - Gonia
51/Auggie - Jackson
53/Cider - Patopea
56/Bertil - Van De Brake
57/Tru - Duke
58/Sophie - Bartlett
59/Kobe - Gonia

I did not get callbacks to 4th series in Derby, sorry. 


Kim


----------



## Cynthia Tallman (Jul 25, 2006)

Derby 4th series callbacks: 13 dogs back for the morning.
1 - Rascal -Madore
4 - Magic - Duke
7- Runnins by Design - Van De Brake
9- Utopians Butte to Butte - Patopea
10- Diesel - Madore
11- Titus - Colley
12- Runs like a John Deere - Van De Brake
13- Windy- Crabb
15-Trixie - Duke
18- Tonk - Madore
19- Frank - Cornelio
21- Trulines Walla Walla Sweet - Spalding
24- Friday- D. Poer


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Pom Poms for #4 "Copper" (Not Magic)
From Nana Sue


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Could somebody tell me which grounds the amateur will be at tomorrow?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Go TNT !!!!


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

lillusk3 said:


> Could somebody tell me which grounds the amateur will be at tomorrow?


Check in at the club house. They will know.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

My Little Yella Dawg won the Derby.
Well actually owned by Dr. David Aul,DVM.
Raised by Nana Sue
Yeh Copper !!! 26pts. (4 wins and 2 seconds).
Pretty neat wallpaper Dr.
Sue


----------



## crimson1 (Oct 6, 2007)

any other derby results?


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Derby results:

1st- #4 Magic Trick's David Copperfield LM (D. Aul) H - Amie Duke
2nd- #21 Trulines Walla Walla Sweet LF (M. Spalding) H - Amie Duke
3rd- #10 Road Warriors Duramax LM (J. Gonia) H - Mark Madore
4th- #13 Chopper's RX To Win LF (R.& J. Crabb) H - Bob Crabb
RJ- #12 Runs Like A John Deere LM (G. Johnson) H - Brooke Vandebrake
Jam #18 Honky Tonk Warrior LM (R. Charrier) H - Mark Madore

All but the winner were sired by Chopper. #10,#12 & #18 are littermates. 

Copper's swim to the long bird in the 4th series was something special to see!!! HPW


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

congrats with everyone on the derby!!!

i'll be out there tomorrow!! first field trial to ever watch!  i'm pretty excited.. so if you see a lost skinny boy come say hi and clue me in a bit


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Cynthia,
Do you have results for the Open?


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Anyone know the Chopper breeding - who's the dam?


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Granddaddy said:


> Anyone know the Chopper breeding - who's the dam?


 
#21 - dam is FC AFC Tequila Sunrise
#13 - dam is Bryant's Little Miss Muffet
#'s 10,12 & 18 - dam is Henninger's Tru Line

#4 - sire is FC Taylorslab Magic Trick MH
dam is Maxine's Midnight Pursuit JH


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

OPEN RESULTS

1st- widgeons carbon chip/gonia

2nd fc price club/gonia

3rd- strings dear abbea/patopea

4th- fc fargo/patopea


Water blind almost done with


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Callbacks to 4th series.


18, 22, 28, 30, 36, 37, 43, 45, 48


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Amateur results
1st #43 Drake o/h Scott Spalding
2nd #28 Fly o/h Kim Johnston
3rd #36 Auggie o/h Ken Jackson
4th #22 Echo o/h Marion Carey
RJ #30 Mojo o/h Toni & Freeman Boyett
Jams:
#18 Tule o/h Jim Askew
#37 Jesse o/h John Otto
#45 Rose o/h John Ball


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for the results!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Fly & Kim on the second. Marie


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats kim, I didn't stick around long enough for you to run, but it must have been pretty good!

That choco dog did look pretty good today.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

JKL said:


> Amateur results
> 1st #43 Drake o/h Scott Spalding
> 2nd #28 Fly o/h Kim Johnston
> 3rd #36 Auggie o/h Ken Jackson
> ...


 
Well Kim 2nd aint as good as first but it is better than third, especially when third is Auggie. Congrats, sounds like your having a good year.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Steve
Fly is really putting it together this spring. 2 - 2nds, 1- 1st and 2 Jams in 5 trials, not bad, I guess he got tired of me threatening to give him away!!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

JKL said:


> Thanks Steve
> Fly is really putting it together this spring. 2 - 2nds, 1- 1st and 2 Jams in 5 trials, not bad, I guess he got tired of me threatening to give him away!!


if you ever give him away, i dont live to far from you so it'll be a short drive!


----------

